
Ask HN: How is it determined whether or not you can downvote a comment? - adenadel
Take this example<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;postimg.org&#x2F;image&#x2F;kxdt7vpbr&#x2F;<p>Why can I upvote the more recent comment, but not the parent?
======
gus_massa
I guess they are the two oneliners in
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13122834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13122834)

You can't downvote the top level comments in your submissions. Also, you can't
downvote the replies to your comments. (You can't downvote comments after 12
hours.)(Perhaps there are also other cases, I'm not sure.)

~~~
adenadel
Thanks! Where did you find that information? It's not in the Guidelines or the
FAQs.

~~~
gus_massa
Mmm... Two much time in HN to recognize patterns and see if they are real or
I'm just imagining them.

Sometimes dang makes an announcement of big changes.

~~~
grzm
The Unofficial Hacker News FAQ is useful as well (though I think some of the
links to external services such as search and notifications are a bit
outdated):

[http://jacquesmattheij.com/the-unofficial-hn-
faq](http://jacquesmattheij.com/the-unofficial-hn-faq)

